# airport et powermac g5



## vincentduhazé (27 Avril 2006)

airport et powermac g5
je souhaite ajouter une carte airport à powermac g5

merci


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2006)

lequel des G5 déjà ?


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Tu peux acheter un kit AirPort sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux acheter un kit AirPort sur l'Apple Store.



justement il y plus versions, donc ma question reste, quel G5 ?


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Quelle rapidité ces modos


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement il y plus versions, donc ma question reste, quel G5 ?



Salut,

Je ne sais pas quel PM G5 a Vincentduhazé Mais je désirerai mettre une carte Airport sur le mien (PM G5 dual core 2,3 Ghz) et je ne sais pas quelle carte, donc vous pourrez sûrement m'aider. Merci d'avance.
Bonne journée.:rose:


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je ne sais pas quel PM G5 a Vincentduhazé Mais je désirerai mettre une carte Airport sur le mien (PM G5 dual core 2,3 Ghz) et je ne sais pas quelle carte, donc vous pourrez sûrement m'aider. Merci d'avance.
> Bonne journée.:rose:



Je crois que c'est Celle la...mais je suis pas tout à fait sur, il te faut une antelle aussi.


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est Celle la...mais je suis pas tout à fait sur, il te faut une antelle aussi.




Merci maxlondel,
Mais je crois que j'ai l'antenne sur mon PM ??
Elle est derrière placée verticalement enfin je crois?
Si, quelqu'un a un powerMac G5 DualCore 2,3 Ghz et s'il pouvait me le confirmer, ce serait sympa
En tout cas bonne soirée à tous


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Mai 2006)

Je viens de regarder sur le site d'Apple et apparemment, je dispose d'une antenne :

Donc cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Benjimac (29 Mai 2006)

Salut.

J'ai eu le même souci. J'ai un PowerMac G5 Dual 2Ghz.

2 solutions s'offre à toi. acheter une carte airport sur l'apple et trouver tous les adaptateurs et convertisseur pour pouvoir brancher ta carte sur ton G5. Perso, je n'ai pas trouver de boîte qui as pu me donner tous les renseignement

ou

acheter la carte Airport bluetooth prévu a cet effet 
voir mon post

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138687&highlight=benjimac


----------



## baki (31 Mai 2006)

Le site macosx86.net vend une carte Airport/Bluetooth pour Powermac G5 dualcore
pour 189 euros tout de même !!

http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/2/wo/XIPhwgHnWIZiEwtfgNQo3w/3.0.48.1.3.1.9.5


----------



## L'AGE (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

Je ne comprend pas où est le problême ? Il y sur les G5 une antenne et un emplacement pour la carte.
Il faut encore brancher autre choses ?


----------



## Benjimac (2 Juin 2006)

Si tu achetes ta carte sur MacOSx86 comme te l'as indiqué BAKI, il te reste juste à brancher la carte airport/bluetooth à 2 antennes (different de la carte airport extreme qui en contient une prise non compatible avec les powerMac G5 Dual Core). Mais si tu commande une carte airport extreme (sur l'apple store par exemple), il te vaudra trouver les adaptateurs pour brancher les antennes. Un revendeur apple me l'as confirmer.


sur le site de macosx86, il y a une video qui explique comment installer la carte airport/bluetooth disponible sur leur site.

http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/2/wa/news?id=1470&wosid=tmzbIGufs0X0uMEibDaTP0


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2006)

baki a dit:
			
		

> Le site macosx86.net vend une carte Airport/Bluetooth pour Powermac G5 dualcore
> pour 189 euros tout de même !!
> 
> http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/2/wo/XIPhwgHnWIZiEwtfgNQo3w/3.0.48.1.3.1.9.5



La plupart des applecenters le  facture 145 euros ... montage compris


----------

